
iPhone 8, iPhone X don't support new T-Mobile LTE network that cost $8B - bdcravens
http://www.businessinsider.com/iphone-8-iphone-x-dont-support-new-t-mobile-lte-network-that-cost-8-billion-2017-9
======
noncoml
> T-Mobile's new network, won't be fully available to the entire country until
> 2020.

> No phones technically support the 600MHz spectrum yet, although T-Mobile has
> said that phones from Samsung and LG will be supported by the fourth quarter
> of 2017.

No news here. Just riding the iPhone publicity train.

